

Finally, Apple wakes up to reality and pivots - ASquare
http://philpearlman.tumblr.com/post/85212724606/finally-apple-wakes-up-to-reality-and-pivots

======
jesusmichael
Seems a little stupid to buy a one trick pony... Who's trick is dubious.... I
rather see them buy a search engine

